# Gun Cleaning Box



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Gun Cleaning Box*

This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).

I was told that he liked the 'gun cleaning kit' in the Cabella's catalog and wanted one for Christmas. Well, she decided to commission me to make one instead of ordering it from the catalog. I told her that if she would pay for the materials I would do the work for free, which also left more room in her budget for better materials.

Here is the Cabella's version:










Here are my Sketchup drawings:



















The main difference in design is the way the lid opens. I plan to make my lid open like two wings. This will allow for a larger work space to set cleaning supplies (and keep them off the bench). I will also engineer the hinges so that when you open the two lids the arms which hold the rifle automatically swing into place like a pop-up book.

My box will also have a locking lid and a brass rod which slips through the top of the box down into the drawer fronts to keep them locked much like a craftsman tool box. The rod can only be taken out when the lid is open. All hardware will be premium solid brass.

I chose a piece of Bloodwood 3/4"x13"x5' for the project. I am trying to expand my working knowledge of different species of hardwoods. I have never worked with Bloodwood before. Its gorgeous but not cheap.










I spent quite a bit of time sketching and drawing the joinery and proportions on paper before I made the Sketchup computer drawings:










Here it is cut into the main dimensions for the sides of the box:










I had to stop because I realized that my new jointer is not set up and that would have been the next step. Like always, I'll keep posting the progress.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Looking Good, Blake!!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the finished product…......... You will love the bloodwood, it finishes just like glas and is really nice to work with.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Looks good - be sure to post lots of details so it's easy for me to steal your idea!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Blake a nice looking creation.


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Very nice Blake. Others may have had different experiences but you may want to give the glue joint areas an acetone rub/wash to remove some of the surface oils to make stronger glue joints. I've also done this just prior to finishing too. I agree with Gene, it finishes very, very smooth.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Very nice design Blake. Can't wait to see the end result. I too am interested in your experience with the Bloodwood.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing another great project from Blake!

Have you considered using something like leather where the gun contacts the holders? It may provide some padding to the gun and protect your project.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


I use leather on almost all of my boxes. This one will feature lots of leather too. Thanks for the suggestion of using acetone on the joints, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Wonderful design Blake. Any interest in sharing your SketchUp files?


----------



## woodyone (Jul 26, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


wow cool , look forward to seeing finished piece.

Woody.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Wow! Very nice design. Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to seeing the completed piece.

After that, I might have to rip you off for my own gun cleaning case. Tackle boxes just ain't cutting it anymore, you know?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Looks good Blake.


----------



## JLango (Sep 21, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Great way to change a design and make it MORE practical to suite your needs. Great looking so far, cant wait to see some more pics..


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


So far so good. Looking forward to the grand finalle.


----------



## CaptainBijus (Dec 17, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


How do the "wings" of the lid stay open against the weight of the firearm resting on the "arms?"

I've been searching for build your own cleaning box plans. I need something a bit simpler. I'm not an expert. Very impressive project.


----------



## Newbe (May 29, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Looks like a great design. I've been looking for plans for something just like that, I'll have to study the pictures you posted closly or maybe find some plans close to what you have designed, haven't found anything on the 
net yet.

-- Lou


----------



## sparky52tx (Jul 4, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Great looking project. I can't wait to see the finished product.
I just finished one for myself using a modified tool box plan. It is too heavy for my taste so I am working on a lighter weight version. I will be watching yours.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


This is going to be so nice, Blake.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## flcopper169 (Apr 4, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Gun Cleaning Box*
> 
> This project was commissioned by my best friend's girlfriend FOR my best friend (who I have been friends with since 2nd grade).
> 
> ...


Wow… This cleaning kit is coming out nice…. I'd like to thank you for giving me the idea of using something I bought about six months ago to make a 5 dollar gun / rifle cleaning kit made from an old breadbox I picked up at the Goodwill store… At the time I bought the bread box I had no idea what I was going to do with it … It was just a neat box! If you like you can view it on my projects page…. I don't usually post all my projects but this one was kind of cool and I got the idea from you… Thanks! P.S. I'll keep pimping mine out…


----------

